# [gelöst] Systemzeit

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Unter Windows XP stimmt die Systemzeit immer. Unter Gentoo geht sie nach

dem Mond. Ich habe vorübergehend Abhilfe geschaffen

```
#

/etc/conf.d/local.start

ebegin "Zeitabgleich Systemzeit mit Atomuhr"

rdate -s time.fu-berlin.de

eend $?
```

 Normalerweise müsste die Systemzeit aber auch so stimmen.

```
cat /etc/conf.d/clock | grep -v \#

CLOCK="UTC"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Berlin"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

SRM="no"
```

```
# ls -la /etc/localtime

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 18. Aug 07:30 /etc/localtime ->

/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Aug 19, 2007 6:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## apraxas

Unter XP wird die Hardware Uhr nach lokal Zeit gestellt. Dein Gentoo nimmt aber UTC an.

```
CLOCK="UTC"
```

sollte wohl

```
CLOCK="LOCAL"
```

heißen, dann sollte es wieder stimmen.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/conf.d/clock
> 
> # Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as
> 
> # Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then
> ...

 

Man beachte den "if you dual boot with Windows" Teil.  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Für mich liegt dabei die Schuld eindeutig bei Windows! Unter Gentoo stimmt bei mir die Zeit immer. Windows verstellt aber dann immer die Hardware uhr und nach dem Start ist unter Gentoo die Zeit immer falsch. Seit dem zieh ich mir einfach immer die Aktuelle zeit per ntp.

Also weil man unter windows nicht einstellen kann das die Zeit bitte als UTC stehen bleiben soll ;)

Naja egal mit Vortex Tipp sollte das ja jetzt gelöst sein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bei meiner letzten Installation hatte ich auch utc, ohne Probleme. Habe jetzt umgestellt. Die Abweichung beträgt nur wenige Sekunden. Das gleiche ich aus in der local.start.

Danke MfG

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

die Abweichung beträgt aber nicht paar Sekunden, sondern (im Moment, wg. Sommerzeit) 2 Stunden...

Wenn darunter andere Sprünge auftreten, würd ich mal versuchen, /etc/adjtime zu löschen.

ChrisM

----------

## flammenflitzer

Die 2 Stunden habe ich bei utc.

----------

## musv

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Die 2 Stunden habe ich bei utc.

 

Das hat er gemeint. Kam nur aus Deinem Posting davor so rüber, daß bei Dir die Abweichung zwischen zuerst von UTC auf local nur wenige Sekunden war. Und das stimmt ja nicht.

Sinn von UTC:

Die Hardwarezeit ist weltweit immer dieselbe. Nur durch /etc/localtime wird dann auf die ortsgebundene Zeit umgerechnet unter Beachtung von Sommer- und Winterzeit. Das ist ziemlich bequem und hilfreich, wenn man z.B. mit dem Notebook unterwegs ist und in eine andere Zeitzone fliegt. Man stellt einfach den Link (oder die Datei) von /etc/localtime um. Funktioniert problemlos und einfach.

Ein Problem gibt's, wenn man Richtung Westen unterwegs ist und dann auf einmal diverse Daten in der Zukunft verändert wurden. Dann meckert das Linux etwas.

----------

## flammenflitzer

/etc/localtime war richtig verlinkt. Trotzdem ging die Uhr falsch.

----------

